# Containers for Soap Samples



## ToniS. (Aug 12, 2013)

I've decided this year to set out free samples of my soaps during a craft fair but I'm stumped as far as what type of container to put them in?  I think it would be a little tacky to just set them directly on the tablecloth. I'll be using wicker baskets for each fragrance of my regular bars.  Each sample is about the size of a pat of butter.   Ideas will be greatly appreciated.  TIA


----------



## heartsong (Aug 12, 2013)

I love to wrap mine in foil candy wraps...keep a nice cutesy basket full of them maybe under the table and if you have someone lingering at your table, offer them a freebie, it's a great "ice breaker!" http://www.papermart.com/foil-candy-wrappers/id=44315#44315

you can also offer (for sale) a 4x6 organza bag full of maybe 6-8 for holiday gifties, too. I've been using these guys for years. http://www.yourorganzabag.com/organzabag.htm

this is what I use for soap samples...I wrap in foil and stick in 3x4" organza bags...wonderful little gifties & stocking stuffers...I use 16 oz oils and soap 33% water. http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Guest-Square-16-bar-Tray-Soap-Mold-pr-861.html


----------



## ToniS. (Aug 13, 2013)

*Super ideas Monet and I think I'll HAVE to order a couple of those little guest soap molds for sure!  Thanks again*


----------



## heartsong (Aug 13, 2013)

just rub the mold with a dab of mineral oil and it'll pop right out...I use a 4" wide sharpened taper's knife (putty knife) and it cuts very cleanly.

btw, element's rosemary mint f/o is to die for...best one I've found...soooo clean and sweetly fresh!


----------



## ToniS. (Aug 13, 2013)

*Thank You once again Monet!*


----------

